# Female golden in south GA



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh She is beautiful! I hope she finds a home soon....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Here is a link to state-by-state listings of rescue groups:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Adopt a Golden Atlanta is a fantastic group. There's also the Golden Retiriever Rescue of Atlanta.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*sdain31y*-I sent her info directly to the Intake Coordinator with ADOPT A GOLDEN ATLANTA.

Sorry-I don't have a direct email address for the Intake Coordinator with Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta-I'll send to the general email address.

*I have sent what you posted to both AGA and Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta-if I hear anything, I will update.*


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*what a lovely Lady*

Oh my, this stuff is heartwrenching.

She is an absolute doll and looks so sad. 

As I said earlier today, my next Golden will likely be a red brown. There's just something about them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I heard back from AGA and Golden Retriever Rescue-both groups have referred her to Grateful Goldens of the Low Country and Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue-they both cover Savannah, GA and are located outside of Charleston, SC. 

*Grateful Goldens wants to know if this girl is with a rescue group in Savannah or if she is with an individual. When you click on the link, all you see is a black lab.*

*sdain31y-please PM me about this golden girl, I need more info to pass onto LCGRR.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I emld. Sdain to pm you and I found a little more info on Lady.

Pets for adoption | savannahnow.com

Can't tell if she is in a shelter, humane society or in a home.
It says to call Joy Bohannon.

Lady is a 3-year-old golden retriever. She is great with other dogs and kids. She is an inside dog, but she does require a home with a fenced yard for playtime. She is current on vaccines, heartworm negative and spayed. Call Joy Bohannon at 912-653-2480.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen,

*I pm'd sdain31y, gave her my email address and have asked her to contact me.*

*The two SC Rescues have the info that was posted above in the original post-I copied and pasted it when I sent to the Rescue Groups. *

Question is, is this an individual or a Rescue Group in Savannah that has her?
When you click on the link, it only shows info on a black lab. This girl's info does not come up.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

*More Info*

I am amazed and touched at the response to my post. I would have replied earlier, but was getting off work, doing evening chores, etc. I did some more research and I believe Lady is with this group: Georgia Animal Rescue and Defence, Inc., GARD. When I posted her ad I didn't realize they were a no kill shelter, I thought they were a typical animal shelter, but they aren't. :doh: She's actually in a pretty good place until she can find her forever home. Here's some info from the Rescue's website:

"GARD operates a no-kill shelter located in Pembroke, GA and serves Bryan County and outlying areas. Some of our dogs are in foster homes, but the majority are here at the shelter. While we understand that a shelter environment is obviously not as ideal as someone's home for a dog, we would rather see the dogs here at the shelter, safe from euthanasia, rather than in the freezer at animal control. Here they have plenty of food, clean water, shelter from the elements, excellent medical care, TLC from the GARD volunteers, and a second chance at life in a loving forever home."

But, if anyone is interested in giving a southern Lady a home, their website says they do out-of-state adoptions and I could help with transport at least one of the first legs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!*

*CFGRR got an email saying this girl has been adopted by a family who has another Golden. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy!

Thank you for the glorious update! So happy for Lady!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She sure looks sweet as heck and beautiful! I really hope she finds a good home soon.

EDIT: So happy for this little girl!!! YAY


----------

